# Sandy Mölling ist Schwanger!!



## honkey (20 Nov. 2008)

*Das Geheimnis ist gelüftet: Sandy Mölling von den No Angels ist schwanger. Das erste Baby der 27-jährigen Sängerin soll im Frühjahr zur Welt kommen. Der total stolze Papa ist der Niederländer Renick Bernadina, mit dem Sandy seit sechs Jahren zusammen ist. Er ist auch ihr Manager und Trainer in der „Fame Academy“, wie die „Bild“ schreibt.*

Die gute Nachricht hat die 27-Jährige übrigens auf ihrer Fanseite verlauten lassen: „Hi, ihr alle!“, schrieb Sandy dort. „Es wird sich bald auch optisch nicht mehr verbergen lassen. Ein Herzenswunsch von mir ist in Erfüllung gegangen. Ich bin schwanger.“

Renick und sie würden sich „unendlich“ auf das Baby freuen. „Anfang April wird es so weit sein. Auch die anderen drei Angel sind schon ganz glücklich und freuen sich mit uns auf das Kleine“, so Sandy.

Quelle: krone.at


----------



## Katzun (20 Nov. 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch sandy


----------



## SabberOpi (20 Nov. 2008)

Na da freuen wir uns doch hoffentlich auf schöne Playboy Bilder vom Babybäuchlein


----------



## m1chael (29 Nov. 2008)

Hehe schön wärs


----------

